# Flylady week of Aug. 4: Kitchen



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

This week we are focusing on the kitchen. 

Monday's task is to clean your trash can inside and out.

I have a 13 hr workday ahead of me, so I cleaned the kitchen and washed the floor on my hands and knees (extra exercise!). I did wash the garbage can already. That will be all for me until tomorrow, I guess. 

Please post what you are doing that works and what does not work. Let's help each other get organized completely this year.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Today we are doing a deeper scrubbing of our counters. Move things on the countertops and wash under them and wash THEM.

When I need to be inspired, I look at pictures of things. Before I exercise, I read sparkpeople.com or look at Health section of Pinterest. Before, or as I clean and organized I watch youtube videos on organizing.

Please share your triumphs so we can encourage you.

I will not be doing a thing cleaningwise today. Another long day and I must cook and put up garden produce (squash, okra, tomatoes and beans.)


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Whoop - another week! I too am putting up produce, so that makes cleaning go on the back burner!

Yesterday though, I vacuumed the insides and filter of one of the a/c units, disassembled one of the box fans and got it totally cleaned. It's white, so when dust start accumulating inside and on the grid, it's unsightly.

Vacuumed, scrubbed kitchen floor and 4 loads of laundry - I did pretty good to to get caught up on those things.

We have two porches, both look pretty sad. But to really make them pretty I'd need to buy flowers and the budget doesn't allow for that right now. 

I did reorganize a pantry shelf to put away the 28 pints of potatoes I canned on Sunday.

We'll see what I get to this week, probably not much as I have so much to do.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Well, hee hee, while waiting for the canner to cool I cleaned that kitchen trash bin after all!


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

Instead of a kitchen trash can, I use plastic shopping bags. I keep one on a doorknob & toss it when it's full or if I cook something that I know will be "stinky" if left for long. This is how my mom always did it & it kind of stuck.

Thanks for the idea to scrub down the kitchen counters including underneath everything. This will be my task for tomorrow. I have to run out to the grocery store later today so first priority is cleaning/scrubbing the fridge in preparation for new items.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Where does the time go? Wednesday was scrubbing your kitchen faucet with a toothbrush to get the grunge, day.

Thursday: Wipe all the fingerprints and spills off your appliances.

I didn't get the whole frig cleaned inside this week, but I did clean out the drawers. I put newspaper or junk mail at the bottom of the drawers to soak up anything that rots. Much easier to clean. I used to cover that with a piece of paper towel, but I don't bother anymore. I'm frugal!


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

We are on very hard well water and every 10 years you are faced with replacing faucets, ice maker lines and such due to build up that slow the water pressure down to zilch. I just replaced my kitchen faucet since it was no longer working properly with build up. Counters and countertop appliances done. Now on to the major appliances.


----------



## ezybrizy (Aug 5, 2014)

I was wondering what everyone does to get the space between the oven and counter clean? There's a small crack where my stove meets the counter and I can't really get a broom or vacuum nozzle in far enough to get most of the crud and gunk that falls there. I guess I'll have to try to move the stove? I don't really want to do that because we rent our house, and if anything gets damaged our security deposit is gone, but I don't think it was clean from the last people that lived here so I'd feel better if that were cleaned. Maybe this is a silly question haha, but I am just starting to learn to clean properly through trial and error since I never really learned from my single parent who was always working.


Discovering My Self&#127802;


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Friday's job in the kitchen is to sweep and mop the floor. I did that Sunday and it still looks good. I'll sweep and do touchups until I get through the next week. Just trying to hold it all together in this, my busiest time of the year. 

*ezybrizy: *I bought a long stick with a round brush on it for getting between appliances and under the frig. And I have seen these plastic strips that you can put between stove and counter (kind of like a T shape) that keep stuff from falling between them.

*Ejagno*: Your regular maintenance reminds me that I still want to work on my Flylady control journal. This is where you put all your important information. My first step is to recycle a large three ring binder. I will find one this weekend.

I want to note all the maintenance that needs to be done AS I go through the regular flylady zones. Then I need to have one for the outside as well.


----------

